# Working in Dubai



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all,
Really interesting forum and I'm learning loads but have a few questions that I'm hoping somebody can answer for me:

1. My partner has received a job offer and may be leaving in the next 2 months to live and work in Dubai, if he goes and I wish to follow and live and work there, am I required to have a job prior to entering? 

2. Would I be able to live with him in shared accommodation? We're not married yet but hope to get married in 2010 in our home country.

3. Is it difficult to obtain visas?

Thanks in advance
Dotts x


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

dotts1977 said:


> Hi all,
> Really interesting forum and I'm learning loads but have a few questions that I'm hoping somebody can answer for me:
> 
> 1. My partner has received a job offer and may be leaving in the next 2 months to live and work in Dubai, if he goes and I wish to follow and live and work there, am I required to have a job prior to entering?
> ...


If you are not married to your partner, he/she will not be able to secure a residence visa for you. Your other choice is to get work visa in Dubai. I suggest you enter Dubai on a visit visa , look for jobs and then someone can sponsor you.

Living together is not a problem as long as it is a 'hush hush' mode.


----------



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

That's great thanks. I'd want to secure my own residency visa anyway I'd imagine...independent woman and all that!
Just a quick one on living together, if he was in work sponsored accommodation might the company have an issue?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just remember that it is illegal to live together. Whether his company is happy for you to live together is up to them.

I know with our business, we dont allow it - we are sponsoring people- thet makes us responsible for what happens.
We dont want to be held accountable for others actions, so for us, its a no-no.

If your husbands employers are happy with it, you will need to tell everyone you are married. It only takes 1 person to not be happy with the situation and dob you in.


----------



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you for that. 
Another quick one then, if we were to get accomodation together separately from an employer sponsored one, and we lived together and said we were married, would the government/law expect us to provide a marriage certificate?

It seems like a lot of hassle even though it's the law and we must respect it but the thoughts of going the whole way to live there and then not being able to is killing me!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dotts, 
People do live here together, so dont get too upset.

It means that only 1 name can be on lease etc
Also means you really ought to tell others you are married, and try and keep to yourselves (ie: if you throw parties and the neighbours complain, and the police turn up and find ou, then yes, you will be in trouble).

Make sure before you come, you have birth certificates + school certificates notorised and attested before you come...makes it much easier.


----------



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks! you guys are a god send! I knew this was the right forum to help me!

I never went on to 3rd level education so would I need to get my 2nd level certs notarised etc.

PS does attested mean apostilled?

Thanks a million again


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

dotts1977 said:


> Thanks! you guys are a god send! I knew this was the right forum to help me!
> 
> I never went on to 3rd level education so would I need to get my 2nd level certs notarised etc.
> 
> ...


UAE is not a signatory to Apostilled. Hence you will go through a series of signatures. In Canada, e.g you have to first go through a notary who certifies a copy of the document as a 'certified true copy'. It is then attested by Foreign affairs and then by UAE embassy. The educational certificates are attested in the country they are issued. I am pretty sure there is a similar process in your country. This process takes time and lots of money


----------



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes it seems to be quite a long process right enough. I know my partners company have sought copies of his educational certificates etc already so we'll get the ball rolling on them.
We're in Ireland so I'll speak to the Notary and see what we have to get done (and how much!!!)
Edited to say: Apostilling here is by Foreign Affairs and then Consularisation is done by the UAE Embassy in London as they are not party to the Hague Convention


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> UAE is not a signatory to Apostilled. Hence you will go through a series of signatures. In Canada, e.g you have to first go through a notary who certifies a copy of the document as a 'certified true copy'. It is then attested by Foreign affairs and then by UAE embassy. The educational certificates are attested in the country they are issued. I am pretty sure there is a similar process in your country. This process takes time and lots of money



Same process as Oz- notary signature, then attested at FA, then by UAE embassy.


----------

